# DLC for 2015?



## toenuki (Feb 15, 2015)

What is the dlc for 2015 because the post in the museum says 2014 and junk but I want to know what this year's is!

Does anybody know?


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nintendo Zones are offering Japan only items for the year.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 16, 2015)

EU is the old stuff I think since I got the aurora screen


----------



## Pnixie (Feb 16, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> EU is the old stuff I think since I got the aurora screen



Yep, I hope we'll have better things next month ...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

From what I have heard so far we are not getting any new DLC but other region exclusive items.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 16, 2015)

AW. That sucks a lot.


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, I really hope we end up getting new DLC but we most likely won't.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

We won't get anything new. You wanna know why? Because Nintendo are great at unnecessary discontinuation.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 18, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> We won't get anything new. You wanna know why? Because Nintendo are great at unnecessary discontinuation.



But they just started with the red mask for Nintendo Zone and I think the aurora screen is a first time DLC in EU. So there will be something new, but nothing completely new I think.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 20, 2015)

I just want to know WHEN it comes.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

Unfortunately nothing new for your region, but from other regions. Some unorderables. Last thing I got was the yule log. Pity that I had already traded a ton of bells for it last year...


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2015)

Nintendo is working on the new AC for Wii U, so I doubt they have time to create/distribute new items for new leaf.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 20, 2015)

NO WAY WII U!!!
AWESOME.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 20, 2015)

I am not sure what DLC is this year.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

Well keep in mind as well Nintendo has released all DLC but one item for this game. I don't think there is going to be anything new.  The region exclusive items I like. What's wrong about getting beans in your mail instead of the same DLC twice?


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 21, 2015)

It's Japan exclusive T_T


----------



## toenuki (Feb 21, 2015)

I just got the Pisces lamp today so I guess it's the Zodiac junk.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't mind, really. I'm happy to get the chance at other regions' (previously-exclusive) DLC without having to jump through a billion hoops to get it.


----------



## shananza (Feb 21, 2015)

I hope we get some good stuff  its a shame if they have discontinued it


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

So far, it's been event/normal Japan only items at Nintendo Zones, and zodiac furniture at any hotspot, and will probably be like that until December. First 3 Zone items are ogre, ogre, ogre masks (red, blue from Setsubun and one sold by Japanese Labelle).


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Nintendo Zones are offering Japan only items for the year.



They should be distributed over Wi-Fi though


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

They better give me a goddamn majora moon.


----------

